# PubMed- Food intolerance in functional bowel disorders.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Food intolerance in functional bowel disorders.*

J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2011 Apr;26 Suppl 3:128-31

Authors: Gibson PR

Food-related symptoms are commonly described by patients with functional bowel disorders, but dietary change as an evidence-based therapy has not been part of routine management strategies. This reviews aims to discuss strategies commonly applied.

PMID: 21443725 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

